
One-character domains available at Namecheap - ted0
https://blog.namecheap.com/40-one-letter-domains-available-for-under-600/
======
soared
They have more single letter domains available then they list on that page. I
thought about buying b.school, so clicked on it and came to a page that also
listed b.rock and a few others.

I would've made the purchase and squatted on it, but it's 559 renewal a year
which I can't handle.

Edit: mods should change the title of this submission to match the page.

------
pvdebbe
Buy one of these and see how you can't get any email of it validated. :{
(Seriously, email validation should stop.)

------
HoopleHead
Meh! —I think I'd rather have a 3-or-4-or-5 letter domain on a dot.com or
dot.net than a one-letter one on dot.stupid-new-tld-no-one-cares-about

